# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  NIB Reefforum

## Nuno Rogerio

Boa tarde,

Qual o NIB do Reefforum para pagar a taxa de acesso aos particulares e qual o mail para onde se envia o comprovativo de pagamento?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Qual o NIB do Reefforum para pagar a taxa de acesso aos particulares e qual o mail para onde se envia o comprovativo de pagamento?


 :Olá: 

REEFFORUM - Aquariofilia Marinha

NIB: 000702920002620000178

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Qual o NIB do Reefforum para pagar a taxa de acesso aos particulares e qual o mail para onde se envia o comprovativo de pagamento?


Olá Nuno.

Teras de mandar o comprovativo para o Julio Macieira ele é que trata da area de particulares.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Viva,

obrigado aos dois.

----------

